# My dad through my hampsters in the bin :(



## fluffy321

it was a while ago now but....... as this part of the forum is dedicated to animals that have died, and MY DAD grrr :cussing:desided to put my hampsters in the green bin when they saddley passed away i thought i had better to give them a little dignity and say good-bye to them now.... so goodbye moxie and divine-(my fav exeter city players wwoooowww)
fluffyxx :flrt:xx


----------



## Woodi

RIP-little ones


----------



## repkid

Sorry for your loss.

R.I.P


----------



## NikkiB

awww bad daddy!!! sorry for your loss:blush:


----------



## sadie1984

mine did something in a simalar vein, they just think that when they die they are to be treated like a piece of waste


----------



## cooljules

fluffy321 said:


> it was a while ago now but....... as this part of the forum is dedicated to animals that have died, and MY DAD grrr :cussing:desided to put my hampsters in the green bin when they saddley passed away i thought i had better to give them a little dignity and say good-bye to them now.... so goodbye moxie and divine-(my fav exeter city players wwoooowww)
> fluffyxx :flrt:xx


whats a hampster?


----------



## barce

cooljules said:


> whats a hampster?


are u dumb?


----------



## Crownan

cooljules said:


> whats a hampster?


*s******* :2thumb:

Slightly bad taste in such a thread








but s****** non the less! :blush:


----------



## cooljules

barce said:


> are u dumb?


no, so whats a hampster?


----------



## cooljules

sadie1984 said:


> mine did something in a simalar vein, they just think that when they die they are to be treated like a piece of waste


once dead they are a piece of waste........................

when my rodents die of old age, happily feed them to my snakes..

nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Adam_R

cooljules said:


> once dead they are a piece of waste........................
> 
> when my rodents die of old age, happily feed them to my snakes..
> 
> nothing wrong with that.


dude show some respect for the op jeez


----------



## cooljules

Adam_R said:


> dude show some respect for the op jeez


it wasnt the op who said they are not waste...they are. i wasnt being disrespectful. im still waiting to know what a hampster is


----------



## Trinacham

No need to make fun of them for spelling hamster wrong - especially when their pet has just died. People put a 'p' in it all the time - you know full well what animal they are talking about, don't play stupid.


----------



## cooljules

Trinacham said:


> No need to make fun of them for spelling hamster wrong - especially when their pet has just died. People put a 'p' in it all the time.


until yesterday i had never seen any one put a extra p in...

if people cant even spell what type of pet they have the correct way then how are people to know what they are on about?

i wouldnt call a bearded dragon a beaded dragon....would you?????


----------



## Trinacham

I see people putting a 'p' in hamster every time I go onto an animal forum. Unless you are really dumb... I think it is extremely obvious they are talking about hamsters. Many people spell dalmatian as 'dalmation' but I don't get worked up about it. You must be way too oversensitive. Chill out!


----------



## Mujician

cooljules said:


> until yesterday i had never seen any one put a extra p in...
> 
> if people cant even spell what type of pet they have the correct way then how are people to know what they are on about?
> 
> i wouldnt call a bearded dragon a beaded dragon....would you?????


My pet hate also. Did you know there are lots of people who have a new species of snake - I've seen several people talking about their Birm


----------



## cooljules

Trinacham said:


> I see people putting a 'p' in hamster every time I go onto an animal forum. Unless you are really dumb... I think it is extremely obvious they are talking about hamsters. Many people spell dalmatian as 'dalmation' but I don't get worked up about it. You must be way too oversensitive. Chill out!


there are lots of new animals i have never heard of...and if i made a mistake with spelling its name, i would expect to be told...like ferret...i called them ferrits.


----------



## Trinacham

But you didn't tell the OP in a nice manner. That's the difference.


----------



## Jazz

cooljules said:


> there are lots of new animals i have never heard of...and if i made a mistake with spelling its name, i would expect to be told...like ferret...i called them ferrits.


I agree with the sentiment, and whilst I despair that more than half the country appear to be illiterate (or just don't know how to spell particular words and don't bother to try and find out), this thread isn't the place to be doing that whether you're addressing the OP or not.

I could be wrong, but I get the impression that the OP isn't very old. While you might see a dead hamster as a piece of waste I think the OP feels a little bit differently about it. A small amount of sensitivity would go a long way.

Nothing personal, I just think you're being a tad unfair.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

ever heard the phrase "if you've got nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all" rip little hammie


----------



## cooljules

about_a_girluk said:


> ever heard the phrase "if you've got nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all" rip little hammie


no i asked a question what was a hampster, i had never heard of one...simple


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

its just a bit mean, maybe you were naive and didn't mean to take the p**s but it seemed like you were and i see people do this to op's all the time, its one of the bad things about this forum although the pros outweigh the cons. its just sad some people would be scared off and never stay to see how helpful this site can be :whistling2:


----------



## cooljules

about_a_girluk said:


> its just a bit mean, maybe you were naive and didn't mean to take the p**s but it seemed like you were and i see people do this to op's all the time, its one of the bad things about this forum although the pros outweigh the cons. its just sad some people would be scared off and never stay to see how helpful this site can be :whistling2:


have you ever seen me give bad advice or not helpful?

i had never heard of a hampster...simple


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

No you're right you are helpful and give out good advice, i was simply making that comment as a generalisation aimed at anyone who had made an unsypathetic comment in that thread or others (there are a few) don't take it to heart :2thumb: and lets not hijack the thread


----------



## Trinacham

As you were just reminding the OP how 'hamster' is spelt, we were just reminding you to be polite when you say things. Don't feel like I am attacking you. : victory:


----------



## cooljules

Trinacham said:


> As you were just reminding the OP how 'hamster' is spelt, we were just reminding you to be polite when you say things. Don't feel like I am attacking you. : victory:


ok...i wasnt feeling hurt...just didnt intend to upset people.


----------



## fluffy321

*thanx*

well thank you to the people who understand that ye i am actually upset about my DEAD pets.... and im soooo sorry to thoes that my spelling offended them !!! im not in my english class thanks!!!xx


----------



## DazedLewis

Lol, he was only having a joke, and it is a bit of an annoying mistake XD And I understand that it might seem wrong throwing them in the bin, but they all end up the same in the end anyway.


----------



## macca 59

cooljules said:


> it wasnt the op who said they are not waste...they are. i wasnt being disrespectful. im still waiting to know what a hampster is


its not nice to take the p*** out of a young lass 

sorry fluffy most people on rfuk do help/give great advice


----------



## fluffy321

i know but he didnt have to put it like that and the spelling thing was ridiculas... ok i cant spell but im not here to spell.... thanks anyway xxx


----------



## cooljules

fluffy321 said:


> i know but he didnt have to put it like that and the spelling thing was ridiculas... ok i cant spell but im not here to spell.... thanks anyway xxx


if you cant spell the name of a animal then what can you do? do you know how bad it can be, to not get the name of a animal correct? i have already given a example...

my spelling is terrible but if i got a name wrong then i would expect people to tell me...so i didnt make the mistake again!!


----------



## cooljules

macca 59 said:


> its not nice to take the p*** out of a young lass
> 
> sorry fluffy most people on rfuk do help/give great advice


i wasnt taking the piss as you put it, i wanted to know what a hampster was, and i do give good advice


----------



## fluffy321

cooljules said:


> if you cant spell the name of a animal then what can you do? do you know how bad it can be, to not get the name of a animal correct? i have already given a example...
> 
> my spelling is terrible but if i got a name wrong then i would expect people to tell me...so i didnt make the mistake again!!


ok well im not here to make enimys ok so thanks for the advise xxfluffyxx


----------



## cooljules

fluffy321 said:


> ok well im not here to make enimys ok so thanks for the advise xxfluffyxx


enemies and advice..


----------



## fluffy321

cooljules said:


> enemies and advice..


this is getting really silly, dont you agree....


----------



## cooljules

fluffy321 said:


> this is getting really silly, dont you agree....


no i was trying to help.


----------



## macca 59

cooljules said:


> if you cant spell the name of a animal then what can you do? do you know how bad it can be, to not get the name of a animal correct? i have already given a example...
> 
> my spelling is terrible but if i got a name wrong then i would expect people to tell me...so i didnt make the mistake again!!


(1) did i say you dont give good advice ? NO
(2) other people knew what fluffy was on about and like she said she cant spell
(3) if her spelling upset you why not send her a pm and say that she spelt hamsters wrong
(4) that would be nice of you ( GOOD ADVICE )


----------



## fluffy321

well you oviously knew what i ment to put the correction there. just drop it!!! it really doesnt matter does it???? i can uderstand if my spelling was way out and people thought i was from another country or something, or i was putting in some important ad...


----------



## cooljules

macca 59 said:


> (1) did i say you dont give good advice ? NO
> (2) other people knew what fluffy was on about and like she said she cant spell
> (3) if her spelling upset you why not send her a pm and say that she spelt hamsters wrong
> (4) that would be nice of you ( GOOD ADVICE )


because from the start i didnt know she was on about hamsters, i asked what a hampster was. i have kept them since a kid, now nearly 40 i have never heard them call hampsters....

i am not good at spelling, and make mistakes sometimes...and i didnt put her down for that


----------



## fluffy321

cooljules said:


> because from the start i didnt know she was on about hamsters, i asked what a hampster was. i have kept them since a kid, now nearly 40 i have never heard them call hampsters....
> 
> i am not good at spelling, and make mistakes sometimes...and i didnt put her down for that


you didnt put me down about it hummm...... thats gota be the biggest piece of cheese ive heard all day love!!!


----------



## macca 59

cooljules said:


> because from the start i didnt know she was on about hamsters, i asked what a hampster was. i have kept them since a kid, now nearly 40 i have never heard them call hampsters....
> 
> i am not good at spelling, and make mistakes sometimes...and i didnt put her down for that


This is Macca's other half, unfortunately it certainly came across as you were putting her down or taking the p...!.Anyone else could see that it was a mistake. If you would have have taken the time to check her profile, you would have seen that Fluffy is 14. I must admit I sometimes can't believe the spelling on here and wish that people would get a bloody dictionary, however saying that, to err is human. I was only saying yesterday, if we were all so bloody perfect as some like to think, what a boring world we would live in.


----------



## cooljules

macca 59 said:


> This is Macca's other half, unfortunately it certainly came across as you were putting her down or taking the p...!.Anyone else could see that it was a mistake. If you would have have taken the time to check her profile, you would have seen that Fluffy is 14. I must admit I sometimes can't believe the spelling on here and wish that people would get a bloody dictionary, however saying that, to err is human. I was only saying yesterday, if we were all so bloody perfect as some like to think, what a boring world we would live in.


no i asked a question what a hampster was...

the amount of people asking what something is, if they have never heard of is high, nothing wrong with that...i didnt know what a gerd was...


----------



## blackbat67

R.I.P. Hamsters


----------



## fluffy321

*lol*

Wow thanks Blackbat67... i guess we have moved away from the subject a little!!! xxxfluffyxxx


----------



## macca 59

*Omg advice needed urgently>>>>>>>>>>>*

Macca's oh again, OMG you better get on the snake section to the following....*Hacling corn question, they need your help!!!!!

As Macca would say Jog on...................



p.s. if you couldn't tell that the poor lass made a genuine spelling mistake, every one else could, you are just being pedantic, look that up you ignoramus.
*


----------



## cooljules

macca 59 said:


> Macca's oh again, OMG you better get on the snake section to the following....*Hacling corn question, they need your help!!!!!
> 
> As Macca would say Jog on...................
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. if you couldn't tell that the poor lass made a genuine spelling mistake, every one else could, you are just being pedantic, look that up you ignoramus.
> *


i know what it means...surprised? idiot


----------



## fluffy321

cooljules said:


> i know what it means...surprised? idiot


HAHAHAHA... thats worse than hamPster!!


----------



## macca 59

Believe me dear, neither i or Macca is an idiot, we wouldn't dream of having a pop at a 14 year old, who inadvertently misspelt a word, what you did was uncalled for and unnecessary, this section is for remembering pets etc, not for English lessons, nobody else cared that she had got it wrong, so why should you. Go away and correct someone else.


----------



## cooljules

fluffy321 said:


> HAHAHAHA... thats worse than hamPster!!


back to school next week is it?

i apologise for putting that


----------



## cooljules

macca 59 said:


> Believe me dear, neither i or Macca is an idiot, we wouldn't dream of having a pop at a 14 year old, who inadvertently misspelt a word, what you did was uncalled for and unnecessary, this section is for remembering pets etc, not for English lessons, nobody else cared that she had got it wrong, so why should you. Go away and correct someone else.


got everyright to be here, and esp as i wanted to know what a hampster was.


----------



## blackbat67

she obviously meant hamster!!


----------



## macca 59

blackbat67 said:


> she obviously meant hamster!!



Thanks for that, someone else who realises that she made a mistake, it is upsetting enough to lose a pet, without some so called mature adult
ridiculing her for it, he knew damn well what she meant, there was no need for it.


----------



## macca 59

Think it would be beneficial if a Moderator would close this thread now.


----------



## cooljules

macca 59 said:


> Thanks for that, someone else who realises that she made a mistake, it is upsetting enough to lose a pet, without some so called mature adult
> ridiculing her for it, he knew damn well what she meant, there was no need for it.


in 30 years of having hamsters I HAVE NEVER SEEN ONE WRITTEN AS HAMPSTER!!!!!!!!!! so i asked what a hampster was...try not to fall off your high horse, as it hurts a lot


----------



## emma_fyfe

cooljules said:


> in 30 years of having hamsters I HAVE NEVER SEEN ONE WRITTEN AS HAMPSTER!!!!!!!!!! so i asked what a hampster was...try not to fall off your high horse, as it hurts a lot


get your head out your ass and maybe you will see people do make spelling mistakes. This is a 14 yr old girl who has just lost a loved pet, if you genuinely didnt know then why didnt you look it up on google? i just typed in 'hampster' and guess what i got? a page full of miss spelt hamsters and at the top it said 'Did you mean: *hamster* ' 

Its you that looks stupid for picking on a 14 yr old, not the 14yr old for making a genuine spelling mistake:bash:


----------



## blackbat67

even if you had never seen it spelt like that, surely its common sense that it was meant to be hamster??

can we not just drop the subject now and commemorate the hamsters who have lost their lives?


----------



## emma_fyfe

blackbat67 said:


> even if you had never seen it spelt like that, surely its common sense that it was meant to be hamster??
> 
> can we not just drop the subject now and commemorate the hamsters who have lost their lives?


exactly! R.I.P little hamPsters! Theyre such cute little things, i never seem to go long without having one!


----------



## llama_girl

i'm sorry to hear about your hamsters! its not nice when people see your much loved pets as objestc...i hope you told him off 
I think the 'hampster' subject needs to be left...genuine mistake...no one spells everythink right 100% of the time!
sorry again about the hamsters :-(


----------



## fluffy321

you just dont stop do you cooljules!!! goodness me... i agree with macca... i think it would be a VERY good idear if this thread was closed now...


----------



## macca 59

emma_fyfe said:


> get your head out your ass and maybe you will see people do make spelling mistakes. This is a 14 yr old girl who has just lost a loved pet, if you genuinely didnt know then why didnt you look it up on google? i just typed in 'hampster' and guess what i got? a page full of miss spelt hamsters and at the top it said 'Did you mean: *hamster* '
> 
> Its you that looks stupid for picking on a 14 yr old, not the 14yr old for making a genuine spelling mistake:bash:



Well said!!!!


----------



## macca 59

One last note, having just briefly gone through some of his posts/threads, he needs to get a dictionary himself. For instance 'Reptile kid busted', i wouldn't be so quick to correct someone's spelling, having looked at yours.


If someone knows how to get a Moderator to close this thread, would be a good idea.


----------



## cooljules

macca 59 said:


> One last note, having just briefly gone through some of his posts/threads, he needs to get a dictionary himself. For instance 'Reptile kid busted', i wouldn't be so quick to correct someone's spelling, having looked at yours.


oooo wupppeeee i have better things to do than go through your old posts..


----------



## emma_fyfe

click on the 'report post' button (triangle thing) at the top of every post


----------



## llama_girl

macca 59 said:


> One last note, having just briefly gone through some of his posts/threads, he needs to get a dictionary himself. For instance 'Reptile kid busted', i wouldn't be so quick to correct someone's spelling, having looked at yours.
> 
> 
> If someone knows how to get a Moderator to close this thread, would be a good idea.


consider it done!


----------



## emma_fyfe

cooljules said:


> oooo wupppeeee i have better things to do than go through your old posts..


like pick on 14yr olds that have just lost a pet?


----------



## macca 59

cooljules said:


> oooo wupppeeee i have better things to do than go through your old posts..



So have I, however it was just to make a point, that even you aren't perfect! But you haven't really got an excuse at your age.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

I think this has gone on long enough, and it is sad to see how some people can behave on these forums at times. Closed.


----------

